#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  beloning

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Amir ibn Sa'd van zijn vader رضي الله عنهم dat de boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم tegen hem zei:


wat je ook maar uitgeeft op uw familie van onderhoud, je zal daar worden voor beloond, zelfs de hap die je naar de mond van je vrouw tilt.



musnad imam ahmad ibn hanbal (volumeboek 2, 1480)
( isnad saheeh, al-Buhari (56), muslim (1628)

----------

